# 107                                                      Do you have turnips over 107?



## Koholint (Sep 12, 2020)

I had a really unlucky week! Every day turnips were being sold for under 70 bells!  I paid Around 107 for them so if anyone has anything equal to or greater I would appreciate it! Really don’t wanna lose the bells.

Just one trip!


----------



## Koholint (Sep 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 12, 2020)

My island is selling for 124 right now, if you want to stop by?


----------



## Koholint (Sep 12, 2020)

Really? Yes! Thank you so much ^^


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 12, 2020)

may i stop by too? I really need to sell ;-;


----------

